# Donnarumma:"Al Milan giocavo sempre, con Navas soffro la rivalità"



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2021)

Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
“Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Ahahahahaha mitico O'dollar    

Grande rispetto per i pagliacci, fanno sempre ridere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Novembre 2021)

GODO


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2021)

Davvero un uomo triste, a parte che sembra un pesce palla. Ma uno che chiama il papà per avere il posto da titolare al posto di lottare per prenderselo è vergognoso 

Speriamo in Porchettino. Questo infame deve fare più panchine possibili


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


"ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolvera" che tradotto significa mo mino fara pressione per farmi giocare


----------



## smallball (13 Novembre 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Giangy (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


La voluto lui stesso. Sono sempre più convinto che l'estate prossima andrà a Torino, al posto del polacco, che secondo me verrà venduto. Non può reggere la titolarità con Navas al PSG.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.



io sto con Keylor


----------



## Solo (13 Novembre 2021)

Che sfigato.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


quel ''si risolverà presto'' mi fa intendere che da gennaio sarà a giocare con i maiali a torino


----------



## koti (13 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> quel ''si risolverà presto'' mi fa intendere che da gennaio sarà a giocare con i maiali a torino


A me sembra una frase uscita dal Padrino, "sono sicuro che Don Raiola sistemerà tutto", nel senso che farà pressioni per far fuori Navas.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> A me sembra una frase uscita dal Padrino, "sono sicuro che Don Raiola sistemerà tutto", nel senso che farà pressioni per far fuori Navas.


boh potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, la cosa che non mi torna è perchè il club più ricco al mondo dovrebbe farsi ricattare da raiola, a prendere zizzo hanno fatto un favore a lui e non il contrario, io la vedo più come un a gennaio o al più tardi giugno levo le tende e vado dove avrei già dovuto andare l'estate scorsa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> boh potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, la cosa che non mi torna è perchè il club più ricco al mondo dovrebbe farsi ricattare da raiola, a prendere zizzo hanno fatto un favore a lui e non il contrario, io la vedo più come un a gennaio o al più tardi giugno levo le tende e vado dove avrei già dovuto andare l'estate scorsa


si ma in quel caso devono pagarlo, perche il psg dovrebbe regalarlo ai rubentini dopo aver dato un mucchio di soldi al gatto e la volpe?


----------



## chicagousait (13 Novembre 2021)

Sono venuta qui solo per ridere


----------



## koti (13 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> boh potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, la cosa che non mi torna è perchè il club più ricco al mondo dovrebbe farsi ricattare da raiola, a prendere zizzo hanno fatto un favore a lui e non il contrario, io la vedo più come un a gennaio o al più tardi giugno levo le tende e vado dove avrei già dovuto andare l'estate scorsa


La Juve se avesse potuto lo avrebbe preso in estate, evidentemente con il contrattone del polacco sul groppone non possono a livello economico, adesso dovrebbero pagare pure il cartellino.

Ricordiamo che Navas ha 35 anni, è praticamente a fine carriera.


----------



## bmb (13 Novembre 2021)

Meriti una carriera di delusioni e fallimenti.


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2021)

il tuo agente non ha ancora pensato di pagare qualche attaccante avversario per infortunare Navas ?


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


e quindi povera stella ? dovremmo dispiacerci ? 

il fatto che faccia intendere che presto ci penserà raiola a risolvergli la situazione, fa capire il livello infimo della persona. 
un piagnone viziato che anzichè meritarsi la titolarità sul campo, manda il procuratore a lamentarsi in società per avere il posto assicurato. 
le stesse cose che probabilmente ha fatto qua da noi quando avrà preteso di avere in squadra il fratello per rinnovare. 

contenta di non avere più niente a che fare con sto elemento. 
1, 10, 100 maignan.


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2021)

In poche parole a Gennaio dagli ovini.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> quel ''si risolverà presto'' mi fa intendere che da gennaio sarà a giocare con i maiali a torino


Da gennaio lo reputo improbabile, dovrebbero liberarsi prima del portiere polacco dal nome impossibile da scrivere ed a metà stagione non credo sia possibile.


----------



## Maximo (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. *Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.*


"Portami alla Juve Mino, ti prego..."
Che uomo di m....


----------



## sacchino (13 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In poche parole a Gennaio dagli ovini.


Bidone più bidone meno.


----------



## overlord (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Povera stellina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Gigio ci pensa.. da portiere ci fa degli assist per deriderlo  bhuhahahahaha


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> quel ''si risolverà presto'' mi fa intendere che da gennaio sarà a giocare con i maiali a torino


Ma magari!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> La Juve se avesse potuto lo avrebbe preso in estate, evidentemente con il contrattone del polacco sul groppone non possono a livello economico, adesso dovrebbero pagare pure il cartellino.
> 
> Ricordiamo che Navas ha 35 anni, è praticamente a fine carriera.


Per i portieri i fine carriera a 40 anni 
È l'unico loro vantaggio 
Non glielo cavare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e quindi povera stella ? dovremmo dispiacerci ?
> 
> il fatto che faccia intendere che presto ci penserà raiola a risolvergli la situazione, fa capire il livello infimo della persona.
> un piagnone viziato che anzichè meritarsi la titolarità sul campo, manda il procuratore a lamentarsi in società per avere il posto assicurato.
> ...


Ma anche solo per le prestazioni in campo eh


----------



## chicagousait (13 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il tuo agente non ha ancora pensato di pagare qualche attaccante avversario per infortunare Navas ?


Come ha fatto la centrocampista del PSG femminile. Le chiedesse i contatti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Da gennaio lo reputo improbabile, dovrebbero liberarsi prima del portiere polacco dal nome impossibile da scrivere ed a metà stagione non credo sia possibile.


Ma pure ad agosto non è una passeggiata


----------



## raffaelerossonero (13 Novembre 2021)

La Juve è da rifondare il portiere , per si più iper pagato, è l'ultimo dei loro problemi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Novembre 2021)

Szczesny tra qualche mese compirà 32 anni e percepisce un ingaggio vicinissimo ai 7 milioni (7 milioni fino al 2024).
Tra l'altro si ritrova all'8° posto come portiere più pagato al mondo.

Impossibile trovare una squadra così pirlona da garantirgli quel contratto mostruoso (e poi andrebbe anche pagato il cartellino alla juve  ). Così come è impossibile immaginare un suo trasferimento altrove con un ingaggio rivisto al ribasso.

Ergo,fino al 2024 non si muoverà da Torino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

raffaelerossonero ha scritto:


> La Juve è da rifondare il portiere , per si più iper pagato, è l'ultimo dei loro problemi


non si sa mai che danno retta a marmotta 
La Juve ha sempre avuto il portiere della nazionale.. il fiasco è sempre pieno da quelle parti


----------



## gabri65 (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Simo98 (13 Novembre 2021)

Poteva lottare per lo scudetto e giocare in CL da capitano del MILAN, amato dalla tifoseria e rispettato da tutta la squadra e non solo, invece ha finito per alternarsi in una squadra che gioca in un campionato ridicolo e che perderà la CL come ogni anno. Il tutto facendo la figura da ebete con dichiarazioni come queste
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> A me sembra una frase uscita dal Padrino, "sono sicuro che Don Raiola sistemerà tutto", nel senso che farà pressioni per far fuori Navas.


Esatto. E' un pizzino.


----------



## overlord (13 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Poteva lottare per lo scudetto e giocare in CL da capitano del MILAN, amato dalla tifoseria e rispettato da tutta la squadra e non solo, invece ha finito per alternarsi in una squadra che gioca in un campionato ridicolo e che perderà la CL come ogni anno. Il tutto facendo la figura da ebete con dichiarazioni come queste
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso



Per fortuna nostra aggiungerei.


----------



## Simo98 (13 Novembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Per fortuna nostra aggiungerei.


Ci è andata bene con Maignan e pure Tata non sta demeritando
Ma il rischio di prendersi un pippone dall'estero non era basso, menomale che abbiamo una valida dirigenza


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Szczesny tra qualche mese compirà 32 anni e percepisce un ingaggio vicinissimo ai 7 milioni (7 milioni fino al 2024).
> Tra l'altro si ritrova all'8° posto come portiere più pagato al mondo.
> 
> Impossibile trovare una squadra così pirlona da garantirgli quel contratto mostruoso (e poi andrebbe anche pagato il cartellino alla juve  ). Così come è impossibile immaginare un suo trasferimento altrove con un ingaggio rivisto al ribasso.
> ...


Queste si che sono soddisfazioni LOL.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se ieri sul suo ultimo errore la palla fosse entrata.


----------



## cris (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Spiaze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se ieri sul suo ultimo errore la palla fosse entrata.


Semplice.. eliminazione certa 
e il ragazzo può sbagliare.. ovviamente


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Semplice.. eliminazione certa
> e il ragazzo può sbagliare.. ovviamente


Beh e subito avrebbero aggiunto: Ma senza di lui non vincevamo l'Europeo.

Ma proprio subito subito.

Ogni gol che prende, l prime parole del telecronista sono scontate.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2021)

ci vorrebbe un cestino bello grande con gli attuali telecronisti e giornalisti.. per la carta stampata non solo quelli sportivi! ma quelli in effetti sono quelli più insulti.. soldi regalati come il brevetto


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.



Qui dentro l'avevamo previsto in tanti che Gigio, che è un portiere bravo, comunque avrebbe fatto fatica a togliere il posto a Navas che non gode di favori della stampa, ma dimostra con le prestazioni di essere migliore. 

Inutile dire che ora ci sarà pressione per farlo giocare.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Novembre 2021)

Riassumo il mio pensiero al riguardo:
1) E' chiaro che nel medio periodo l'infame, data anche l'età di Navas, diventerà titolare, ma per ora vederlo sformare in panchina dalla rabbia è una goduria senza pari.
2) La storia delle presunte pressioni che Raiola dovrebbe mettere sull'ambiente parigino sono ridicole. Al Psg Navas ha praticamente TUTTO lo spogliatoio dalla propria parte, ed anche la stampa - come ha già scritto qualcuno - lo porta su un vassoio d'argento. Giustamente, tra l'altro, la Champions per il PSG è un'ossessione al pari dei maiali di Torino, e per la porta, quale migliore figura di uno che sa come si vince quella coppa, avendola sollevata per tre anni di fila? A livello di carisma poi, il confronto è impietoso, lasciamo perdere ogni paragone.
3) Il bimbominkia a Parigi non viene visto con il prosciutto sugli occhi, come avviene da noi, con la stampa e i media che lo hanno pompato all'inverosimile. Al di là delle Alpi viene considerato giustamente un buon portiere, futuribile quanto vogliamo, ma niente più. E' campione d'Europa, certo, ma forse in Francia si può ancora dire senza rischiare il patibolo per lesa maestà che due dei tre rigori parati (tra semifinale e finale), glieli hanno calciati praticamente in bocca. Mi viene in mente una frase rivolta a lui su un gruppo Facebook, dopo l'ennesima panchina, che calza a pennello: "Cosa c'è? Ti sei reso conto che da noi eri il nostro Gigio, mentre altrove sei per tutti soltanto Donnarumma?".
4) Cos'è tutto questo allarme atomico riguardo all'ipotesi che possa andare alla Juve? A parte che non si capisce come potrebbero pagarlo, ma se anche così fosse, volete mettere la soddisfazione di mandarlo nella peggior Juve degli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qui dentro l'avevamo previsto in tanti che Gigio, che è un portiere bravo, comunque avrebbe fatto fatica a togliere il posto a Navas che non gode di favori della stampa, ma dimostra con le prestazioni di essere migliore.


Saresti perfetto come telecronista, ti sei subito premurato a dire " che è un bravo portiere" lol.


Jino ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che ora ci sarà pressione per farlo giocare


----------



## Jino (13 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Saresti perfetto come telecronista, ti sei subito premurato a dire " che è un bravo portiere" lol.



Guarda io ero seriamente preoccupato dell'addio di Gigio, non tanto per la sua partenza in sè, ma per riuscire a trovare un portiere affidabile che avesse la personalità per reggere l'eredità (mediatica) di Donnarumma, perchè il giornalismo italiano l'avrebbe massacrato. 

Felicissimo di Maignan, che i dirigenti ce l'abbiano fatta, abbiamo fatto uno step up.


----------



## Kayl (13 Novembre 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Riassumo il mio pensiero al riguardo:
> 1) E' chiaro che nel medio periodo l'infame, data anche l'età di Navas, diventerà titolare, ma per ora vederlo sformare in panchina dalla rabbia è una goduria senza pari.
> 2) La storia delle presunte pressioni che Raiola dovrebbe mettere sull'ambiente parigino sono ridicole. Al Psg Navas ha praticamente TUTTO lo spogliatoio dalla propria parte, ed anche la stampa - come ha già scritto qualcuno - lo porta su un vassoio d'argento. Giustamente, tra l'altro, la Champions per il PSG è un'ossessione al pari dei maiali di Torino, e per la porta, quale migliore figura di uno che sa come si vince quella coppa, avendola sollevata per tre anni di fila? A livello di carisma poi, il confronto è impietoso, lasciamo perdere ogni paragone.
> 3) Il bimbominkia a Parigi non viene visto con il prosciutto sugli occhi, come avviene da noi, con la stampa e i media che lo hanno pompato all'inverosimile. Al di là delle Alpi viene considerato giustamente un buon portiere, futuribile quanto vogliamo, ma niente più. E' campione d'Europa, certo, ma forse in Francia si può ancora dire senza rischiare il patibolo per lesa maestà che due dei tre rigori parati (tra semifinale e finale), glieli hanno calciati praticamente in bocca. Mi viene in mente una frase rivolta a lui su un gruppo Facebook, dopo l'ennesima panchina, che calza a pennello: "Cosa c'è? Ti sei reso conto che da noi eri il nostro Gigio, mentre altrove sei per tutti soltanto Donnarumma?".
> 4) Cos'è tutto questo allarme atomico riguardo all'ipotesi che possa andare alla Juve? A parte che non si capisce come potrebbero pagarlo, ma se anche così fosse, volete mettere la soddisfazione di mandarlo nella peggior Juve degli ultimi 10 anni?


La bravura di donnarumma sui rigori si è vista col rio ave, 1 parato su 12, 2 calciati male di cui uno parato e l’altro praticamente autogol con papera


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Ormai parla come un mafioso, come Raiola.
Non come un calciatore professionista. 

Dichiarazioni agghiaccianti.
Ecco cosa è Donnarumma.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai parla come un mafioso, come Raiola.
> Non come un calciatore professionista.
> 
> Dichiarazioni agghiaccianti.
> Ecco cosa è Donnarumma.



Mal consigliato e sopratutto, opinione mia, MAL CIRCONDATO


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mal consigliato e sopratutto, opinione mia, MAL CIRCONDATO


Assolutamente .
Il procuratore gli fa da babbo.

Direi pure mal cresciuto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Ma non dicevi che godevi?? E mo godi allora


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mal consigliato e sopratutto, opinione mia, MAL CIRCONDATO


se dopo la scena delle banconote (idoli) 
Non si è svegliato,vuol dire che è proprio così:
1. Un demente
2. Il degno erede di Buffon ( lato umano)


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma non dicevi che godevi?? E mo godi allora


Ora guardare messi non gli basta più.
Lentamente e inesorabilmente sta crollando.
Assisteremo al crollo emotivo e sportivo di un uomo.
Uomo.... ominide.

Preparate i pop corn .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora guardare messi non gli basta più.
> Lentamente e inesorabilmente sta crollando.
> Assisteremo al crollo emotivo e sportivo di un uomo.
> Uomo.... ominide.
> ...


Il fatto è che l'Italia non guarda in faccia nessuno.. 
se tra 1 e mezzo la sua carriera sarà ancora così..
lui diventa il nuovo scuffet !
da prodigio al dimenticatoio è un attimo


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Donnarumma parla a _TNT_ _Sports_ della rivalità con *Keylor Navas.*
> “Non ha effetto sulle mie prestazioni, però mi ‘disturba’. Non è facile perché ero abituato a giocare sempre dall’inizio e qualche volta mi fa male stare in panchina. Ma sono sicuro che la situazione si risolverà”.


Che ragionamento sarebbe? Ma che si può parlare così di un compagno di squadra???


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mal consigliato e sopratutto, opinione mia, MAL CIRCONDATO



Il Milan ti offre 8 mln l'anno, il progetto è ambizioso, il Milan è in crescita, torna a giocare la coppa campioni, è arrivato secondo, hai 22 anni. Il consiglio saggio alla luce di tutto quello che ho scritto sarebbe stato di rimanere al Milan, davanti avrebbe avuto un'intera carriera per andare a vincere qualcos'altro nel caso il Milan non dovesse raggiungere certi livelli. 

Invece è andato al PSG, montato di testa quando chiunque ci capisca un attimo di calcio sapeva già Navas fosse più bravo, affidabile, maturo. Che poi diciamoci una cosa, le partite che ha giocato fin'ora sono state politiche, non per meriti. Per non abbattere il ragazzo, per giustificare il suo ingaggio, per tenere pace con il procuratore. Se guardassero i meriti Gigio farebbe panca ogni tre giorni.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> La bravura di donnarumma sui rigori si è vista col rio ave, 1 parato su 12, 2 calciati male di cui uno parato e l’altro praticamente autogol con papera


Tra cui uno parato che invece che smanacciarla fuori se la butta nella propria porta, stesso errore con larsenal in coppa se non ricordo male.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che ragionamento sarebbe? Ma che si può parlare così di un compagno di squadra???



Da questo capisci com'è costruito il PSG, se non sei squadra difficilmente arrivi a certi obiettivi.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se ieri sul suo ultimo errore la palla fosse entrata.


"eh ma il tiro era imparabile."


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che l'Italia non guarda in faccia nessuno..
> se tra 1 e mezzo la sua carriera sarà ancora così..
> lui diventa il nuovo scuffet !
> da prodigio al dimenticatoio è un attimo


Un attimo......


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2021)

ma tu pensa il danno sportivo, economico ed umano se avessero accettato l'offerta.
abbiamo avuto un gran culo altrochè............


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> "eh ma il tiro era imparabile."





Sta cosa del tiro imparabile è vergognosa. Se sei uno dei portieri più forti del mondo pretendo che tu la prenda, ma a parte questo se un portiere tocca il pallone è un errore, magari non una papera, ma è un errore lo è di sicuro.

Che poi portieri che prendono tiri simili ce ne sono stati tantissimi. Ricordo Buffon che nella finale del 2006 fece una parata simile su un potente colpo di testa di Zidane. Quindi, per quanto potente, il tiro di Widmer era parabile.

Ma la malafede dei telecronisti la si è vista alla fine quando hanno evitato accuratamente di nominare Donnarumma nella vaccata che ci stava costando la sconfitta. Hanno parlato di errore senza dire chi l'aveva fatto.

Vergognosi. Ma da buoni servi ubbidiscono. Questo è il livello attuale del giornalismo italiano.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta cosa del tiro imparabile è vergognosa. Se sei uno dei portieri più forti del mondo pretendo che tu la prenda, ma a parte questo se un portiere tocca il pallone è un errore, magari non una papera, ma è un errore lo è di sicuro.
> 
> Che poi portieri che prendono tiri simili ce ne sono stati tantissimi. Ricordo Buffon che nella finale del 2006 fece una parata simile su un potente colpo di testa di Zidane. Quindi, per quanto potente, il tiro di Widmer era parabile.
> 
> ...


Viene il vomito.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Novembre 2021)

Forniscono il mio parere tecnico in merito alle lamentele dei sig. Dollarumma 

“[email protected]”


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Viene il vomito.




Di Gennaro quando vede il replay si rende conto che il tiro era prendibile e infatti gli viene spontaneo un "oddio, qua la tocca eh" evidentemente rendendosi conto, da ex giocatore, che il tiro era prendibile. E subito Rimedio lo corregge alzando la voce: "la sfiora, la sfiora", sovrapponendosi per zittirlo.

Cerca il video su twitter, roba degna della Corea del Nord.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu pensa il danno sportivo, economico ed umano se avessero accettato l'offerta.
> abbiamo avuto un gran culo altrochè............


Sempre pensato anche io..... poi per fortuna abbiamo Maignan, ma andava benissimo Cragno al posto di sto qua.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Di Gennaro quando vede il replay si rende conto che il tiro era prendibile e infatti gli viene spontaneo un "oddio, qua la tocca eh" evidentemente rendendosi conto, da ex giocatore, che il tiro era prendibile. E subito Rimedio lo corregge alzando la voce: "la sfiora, la sfiora", sovrapponendosi per zittirlo.
> 
> Cerca il video su twitter, roba degna della Corea del Nord.


Vero, notato in diretta... sono andato in bagno subito dopo.... dal vomito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan ti offre 8 mln l'anno, il progetto è ambizioso, il Milan è in crescita, torna a giocare la coppa campioni, è arrivato secondo, hai 22 anni. Il consiglio saggio alla luce di tutto quello che ho scritto sarebbe stato di rimanere al Milan, davanti avrebbe avuto un'intera carriera per andare a vincere qualcos'altro nel caso il Milan non dovesse raggiungere certi livelli.
> 
> Invece è andato al PSG, montato di testa quando chiunque ci capisca un attimo di calcio sapeva già Navas fosse più bravo, affidabile, maturo. Che poi diciamoci una cosa, le partite che ha giocato fin'ora sono state politiche, non per meriti. Per non abbattere il ragazzo, per giustificare il suo ingaggio, per tenere pace con il procuratore. Se guardassero i meriti Gigio farebbe panca ogni tre giorni.




Per fortuna che Donnarumma è stato un pirla, sarebbe stato l'errore più grosso del Milan rinnovare a sto pippone.

Questa ricostruzione poi non è corretta tra l'altro, ogni volta leggo cose di questo tipo. Donnarumma non è andato al psg per scelta, Donnarumma è andato al psg perché Raiola è rimasto col cerino in mano e non sapeva dove piazzarlo dopo l'addio di Paratici alla Juve e dopo che il Milan aveva preso Maignan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un attimo......


lui è stato dipinto come il nuovo Buffon!
Il prodigio della porta
Detentore della precocità
ci vorrà del tempo in più per non fare una scena patetica a livello internazionale..
Spero di essermi spiegato..

Non sono pochi che c'hanno messo la faccia
tra cui il CT della nazionale italiana


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> lui è stato dipinto come il nuovo Buffon!
> Il prodigio della porta
> Detentore della precocità
> ci vorrà del tempo in più per non fare una scena patetica a livello internazionale..
> ...


Ti sei spiegato perfettamente.

Abbiamo avuto fortuna, è un portiere mediocre, quello che non va giù è che i nostri dirigenti non l'abbiano capito da soli.

Se scivola e un passo passare da PSG a una squadra per salvarsi.

Si è capito che era uno pompato ad arte più di quanto valessi è successo esattamente lo stesso con Balotelli,pensa c'è ancora gente che aspetta che esploda.

C'era chi che pensava che Donnarumma fosse un grande portiere, a noi a più tolto che dato.ricordo ancora la coppa Italia con la Juve o le partite europee dove ci ha fatto uscire lui con i suoi errori. Spero solo che mai e poi mai venga il tempo che lui torni da noi.mai.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2021)

Dollarumma è un piccolo uomo. Non merita nessuna considerazione.


----------



## Zenos (14 Novembre 2021)

Vi sfugge sempre una cosa. Lui non è andato al PSG. Ha ripiegato sul PSG quando Paratici è stato mandato via,Allegri ha confermato Scesny ed il Milan ha preso Maignan. Delle piccole cricche nel meccanismo perfetto che credevano di aver creato 2 anni fa.


----------



## Goro (14 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Di Gennaro quando vede il replay si rende conto che il tiro era prendibile e infatti gli viene spontaneo un "oddio, qua la tocca eh" evidentemente rendendosi conto, da ex giocatore, che il tiro era prendibile. E subito Rimedio lo corregge alzando la voce: "la sfiora, la sfiora", sovrapponendosi per zittirlo.
> 
> Cerca il video su twitter, roba degna della Corea del Nord.


Rimedio stravede per i giocatori di Raiola, anche Insigne se lo coccola ogni stop che fa


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Rimedio stravede per i giocatori di Raiola, anche Insigne se lo coccola ogni stop che fa


Insigne non è di Raiola


----------

